# Becoming a Certified KCBS Judge - a few questions



## Daba's BBQ (Jun 26, 2021)

Good morning y'all.

Is anyone a certified KCBS judge? If so, what is the process, how long does it take and what is the cost?

Any insight is appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 26, 2021)

Daba's BBQ said:


> Good morning y'all.
> 
> Is anyone a certified KCBS judge? If so, what is the process, how long does it take and what is the cost?
> 
> ...


I have no idea, but it sounds like fun :-)


----------



## smokin peachey (Jun 26, 2021)

Here you go.





						Judging Classes - The Kansas City Barbeque Society
					






					www.kcbs.us


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Aug 24, 2021)

You need to sign up for a class, go to KCBS website to find out where there might be one in your area. The class is around $85 and includes a one year membership to KCBS.
They take you through the entire process of what a typical contest would be and how to judge each type of meat entry along with the rules. The whole process was probably less than 3 hours. You actually get to taste the meats and judge for yourself at the class and then you discuss why you gave the scores you did. Well worth it IMHO. I took the class with my son because we wanted to compete and met a whole bunch of great people along the way! I judge more than I cook. Both are very rewarding in themselves!


----------



## bdawg (Aug 28, 2021)

This is interesting.  I'm already a beer judge.  What goes better together than Beer and BBQ???


----------

